# My first ounce of Au



## moose7802 (Nov 5, 2013)

Just melted a button and now have refined my first ounce of Au! Just wanted to share and say thanks to the forum members for the great resource.

Thanks
Tyler


----------



## JHS (Nov 5, 2013)

Congradulations,very nice


----------



## Esau Nisalile (Nov 5, 2013)

Congraturations Tyler,
What was the source?
Esau.


----------



## AndyWilliams (Nov 5, 2013)

Great Job!!


----------



## butcher (Nov 5, 2013)

Loving it.
Looks like an avatar.


----------



## philddreamer (Nov 5, 2013)

Sweeetness! 8) 

Good job, Tyler!
Phil


----------



## moose7802 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks a lot guys. A special thanks to Steve! As far as what the material was, it was a little of everything. I ran small batches of almost every type of scrap out there that contains Au. Just wanted to get a feel for a lot of different processes and see how they worked. I did a lot of e-waste, and a little bit of GF, karat, dental, and also ran about 2# of material though a sulfuric cell. I have enjoyed every minute of this little venture. My favorite part is melting that pile of brown powder after the work it takes to process, refine, and wash it. I am definitely a lifer to this hobby. 

Tyler


----------



## moose7802 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi Butcher, I would love to have this picture as my avatar but for some reason I can't load it to my profile. I don't know what I'm doing wrong but it keeps telling me that the picture has to be a certain pixel size I was hoping it would just automatically fit the pic.


----------



## jeneje (Nov 6, 2013)

moose7802 said:


> Hi Butcher, I would love to have this picture as my avatar but for some reason I can't load it to my profile. I don't know what I'm doing wrong but it keeps telling me that the picture has to be a certain pixel size I was hoping it would just automatically fit the pic.


Moose, try this one, I resized it for you. Right click on it, save as new pic to your hard drive and then upload it to your profile. 
Ken


----------



## moose7802 (Nov 6, 2013)

Ooo thats awesome thanks soo much Ken I really appreciate that!!!!

Tyler


----------



## jeneje (Nov 6, 2013)

Tyler, your welcome. By the way, nice job. :mrgreen: 
Ken


----------



## pattt (Nov 6, 2013)

Very nice Moose, looks like top quality work, 
I hope to have an avatar like that soon :lol:
Pat


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 6, 2013)

Nice work Moose, I wish I could melt as well as that sir. Definitely a weak spot in my process!


----------



## moose7802 (Nov 6, 2013)

Spaceships. Just curious what your issue is with melting I would like to help if I can

Tyler


----------



## lazersteve (Nov 6, 2013)

Excellent work Tyler. 

You have come a long way very fast. A true testament to what a lot of reading, devotion, and attention to detail will do.

How's the sulfamic acid treating you?

Steve


----------



## moose7802 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks a lot Steve means a lot coming from you, I appreciate your help. Loving the sulfamic makes things way faster, I don't have to be afraid to use a little excess HNO3. Can't wait to run those k6's just waiting on a new 4000ml beaker I got just for running those and a 2500ml buchner on the way as well. I'm like a kid in a candy store looking at the equipment for this trade!

Tyler


----------



## jonn (Nov 6, 2013)

Very nice work Tyler, :mrgreen:


----------

